# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Peg Perego Gaucho Grand:

## lion

Χωρίς μπαταρία και κάποια από τα ηλεκτρικά του.
12V

τιμή: 100€

DSC_2672.jpg

----------

